# Profitable Breeding



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I have some empty, cycled tanks (75, 55, 20L, 29) and was thinking of trying my hand a breeding some fishes. Does anyone have any reccomendations on what might be a good fish to try to breed if I want to make a little money doing so? I'm already going to be using my 29 or 55 for six or so L46 zebras.

In the past I have bred and raised angelfish, jack dempseys, sun catfish, convicts (nothing hard about that), live bearers, tetras, longfin rosy barbs, etc. I'm definitely up for a challenge, and preferably something non piranha, and nothing that won't breed in a 75, because I'm already working on that and don't have any big tanks left unoccupied.

So, what would you reccomend?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

African cichlids are easy to bread I'm sure you can turn a profit on those too.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

breeding discus = big profit

they are definatly a challenge though


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Funny you mention discus, at the last GCAS auction I bought 16 large discus for that purpose, but I'm still waiting on them. Any more?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lemmy beat me to it. i was gonna suggest breeding discus. get some good strains and you'll turn over some profit in no time.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

asain arowanas, snakeheads


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tanganyikan cichlids, like calvus/a. comprecisseps.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

id go for discus, from what ive heard, its pretty easy, just lots of really big water changes. and they sell for $100 a pop, depending on what kind.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

uinless u use the 75 for discus anfd the 55 as a growout forget it (it takes 2-3months b4 they reach quarte-half dollar size when u cna start selling at or around 15-45 each MAX....

i have almost 40 tanks and im only using 27 as of now for breeding.... i amke enough cash for groceries pay the fish tank bills and gas and a littl extra every month

i breed orange calvus white calvus and black calvus and a gorup of malawi eye biters (1 male 4 females) for africans

i breed 8 different types of aspistos (16pairs)

a pair of jack dempseys (6-9in only used as feeders or 20 or so a month to the lfs for a pound of blackworms which i use to feed the aspistos and whatnot)

2 pairs of dwarf pike cichlids (1 pair is a year and a half old the other is 8months old (pair 1's first spawn)

and the other tanks hold fry.... another suggestion NEVER mix fry from diff sp's as most of ur fish will b sold too young to be positively id'd.... im currently expanded my breeding/keeping to erythinus erythinus hoplias aimara and hoplias malacrubias (possilby soem marbled motorros or reg motorros if a pair is available)

if i ever lets say threw out my back more then half of this fish would die within a week....its risky but its fun and its a good hobby to waste 2 hours a day on....

i havent expanded to importing as it would b virtually like making half the profit as u pay for the fish ur importing and sell it for double.... i only breed the aspistos as a contribution to the aspisto world as i have 4 pairs of an undescribed sp. of which i sold a growout to a scientist who is trying to name it (hopefully after me lol) i only own the rarest of aspistos (no pair cost me under 35 dollars directly imported for my own keeping from peru) luckily i ahve an honest exporter in peru that can get me basically any small cichlid and hoplias with enough time....

everyone sedits impossible to make money adn ud send urself down the drain i probly make 200-300 profit every month which im using as savings for college... (only a junior in highschool)

ive been told im an entroupunor and most likely after college il stick with the buisness..... i sell privately to companys and privately owned fish stores on the east coast with orders up to 250 so far.... mmost of my fish r sold while young (under an inch) because i really dont want a ton of tanks goin for growouts


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

could you post some pics of all your apistogrammas? I'd love to see some pics


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

etb is selling a 12" pair of marbled motoros, hes in socal and is willing to ship, $350 for the pair, thats a deal. i would take it, but they are too big.


----------

